# Ogf marketplace



## rzrmitch (Sep 19, 2014)

What do I gotta do to post on ogf marketplace keeps telling me I insufficient privileges to post here thank you...


----------



## JimRak (Dec 1, 2020)

Me too lol


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Read the OGF Market Place Rules, post #5 from KaGee.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

10 contributing post , active member besides coming to sell


----------



## JimRak (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## rzrmitch (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you I just read that....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Been a member for over 6 years and haven’t made 10 post?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

He found 10 posts now. The last 4 threads I have clicked on he has a post in. Something will pop up on marketplace and we won’t see him again for 6 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

partlyable said:


> He found 10 posts now. The last 4 threads I have clicked on he has a post in. Something will pop up on marketplace and we won’t see him again for 6 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe......


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I would encourage all members to be extremely cautious when considering a transaction with folks with little history here. 

Buyer be ware! 
Seller be ware!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

KaGee said:


> I would encourage all members to be extremely cautious when considering a transaction with folks with little history here.
> 
> Buyer be ware!
> Seller be ware!


Haha, I had a disappointing encounter with a pretty well established member in the market place here just a week back, it can happen with anyone.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Would be nice to have a sub forum in the market place , with good or bad experiences on sales


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Would be nice to have a sub forum in the market place , with good or bad experiences on sales


If you only knew what a time consuming headache just the market place is...I doubt you would want a sub forum.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

A computer forum I used to frequent required 150 posts to post in their classified section. Couldn't buy or sell.

Anyone joining OGF just to access the marketplace is not the type of member we want or need.
The Marketplace was opened as a side benefit for outdoors men to sell or trade their no longer wanted or needed equipment. A handful of people have turned it into their personal "Craigs List". One of these days we are going to figure out how to charge for access to guys who are profiteering off of the site.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KaGee said:


> *A computer forum I used to frequent required 150 posts to post in their classified section. Couldn't buy or sell*.
> 
> Anyone joining OGF just to access the marketplace is not the type of member we want or need.
> The Marketplace was opened as a side benefit for outdoors men to sell or trade their no longer wanted or needed equipment. A handful of people have turned it into their personal "Craigs List". One of these days we are going to figure out how to charge for access to guys who are profiteering off of the site.


Would seriously be in to adopting that higher post count format here.

Along with adopting the higher post count to be eligible for posting on the market place, am for adopting an automatic permanent vacation for those attempting to creatively sidestep OGF TOS guidelines and attempt to sell their wares on other OGF forums.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

KaGee said:


> A computer forum I used to frequent required 150 posts to post in their classified section. Couldn't buy or sell.
> 
> Anyone joining OGF just to access the marketplace is not the type of member we want or need.
> The Marketplace was opened as a side benefit for outdoors men to sell or trade their no longer wanted or needed equipment. A handful of people have turned it into their personal "Craigs List". One of these days we are going to figure out how to charge for access to guys who are profiteering off of the site.


Are you saying that you set the bar too low in order to qualify for a marketplace privileges - be they buy or sell?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I could completely understand for selling in our marketplace and am all for it. But can’t see needing to qualify in order to buy. Imagine a new fisher-person getting on the site and seeing exactly what they need for sale at a reasonable price and not being able to buy it. It’s definitely expensive to get started in some fishing adventures. Trolling Erie, salmon, or even maybe getting a first tin boat. But I do understand wanting to also keep the lurkers away that go to sites just to find killer deals and make profits.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

TheKing said:


> Are you saying that you set the bar too low in order to qualify for a marketplace privileges - be they buy or sell?


I didn't set anything. These guidelines were established by the original owners years ago.
Things have changed a lot since then. Today, I believe the bar is too low.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

KaGee said:


> I didn't set anything. These guidelines were established by the original owners years ago.
> Things have changed a lot since then. Today, I believe the bar is too low.


It seems to be an issue though am not sure how big of an issue it is. Maybe a poll on how to improve it could help.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TheKing said:


> It seems to be an issue though am not sure how big of an issue it is. Maybe a poll on how to improve it could help.


For starters...one huge improvement without changing a thing would be if members would simply read and adhere to the TOS's that are currently in place.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Why there is moderators to keep peace and harmony & maintain rules


----------



## jeffery163 (Mar 27, 2021)

What's your point


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Raise the number of posts to be able to advertise. Put a SMALL yearly fee to use market place. You should also be required to be active. Again we need to thank the moderators for a tough thankless job. I recently PM'd a member and WANTED something he had and he wouldn't even respond. He had very few post over 6 years and is advertising again.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Would limiting the "for sale" post help. For example, you can only make 5 new post a year offering something for sale or trade. I would support raising the minimum post, too.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Make it to where you have to be a PREMIUM member to post in the market place maybe.


----------

